# Question about the bootloader and roms



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Simple question I think. With the bootloader locked obviously we can't load custom kernels but can we flash a rom with a custom kernel baked in? Or does the dev of the rom have to use the origional kernel?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

We can load custom kernels with the kexec method. I'd recommend reading about it on xda. Right now there aren't really any roms that come with custom kernels but when they do we will be able to flash them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

